# Ceiling fan light not working



## kbrodal1 (Mar 12, 2013)

We are trying to install a new ceiling fan light. Either the fan or the light will work, but not both. 

black to black, white to white, brown wire just capped off then the light works, but no fan

capped the 3 wires back off together 

black to blue and white to white, then the fan works, but not the light.Then found the label for the light kit wires, connected as per instructed. ceiling fan works but light still does not. Replaced label and wires to original state,


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

Is there a drawing that was supplied with the fan? Can you provide a picture of the schematic?

Also, what wires are coming out of true box?

I "suspect" white goes with white, and brown/blue goes with black, but I wouldn't say for sure without seeing the schematic.


----------



## Netghost56 (Apr 4, 2013)

Assuming the ceiling fan has a selective speed wire- I think that one is getting mixed up somewhere (ie, with the power wire maybe?)

Generally the hot wire (power) is black, coming out of the conduit. If you only have one black wire coming out of the ceiling then there is a wire that is used to "split" the power between the fan and light. I would try wiring black1/black2/blue, where black1 is the incoming wire, black2 is fan power, and blue is light power.

*Edit Blue or Brown wire. I don't have your schematic, so it could be either. Trace the wires.

Good Luck!


----------



## koldbloodkev (Feb 7, 2012)

The black in the junction box should go to both black and blue wires from the fan, blue is the "line" for the light, black is the "line" for the fan motor. The white wire in the j-box is called the "load" it should hook up to two white wires of the ceiling fan (one for the light and one for the motor). If you don't see two white wires you may need to pull the 3 or 4.screws below the motor just above the light fixture and check there it may not have been assembled correctly at the factory and didn't get pulled through to the top of the fan motor where it mounts to the ceiling.


----------

